# Virtual users for Dante socks server (pam_pwdfile replace)?

## cz0

Hi, folks!

I'm trying to get Dante (net-proxy/dante) running on my system with virtual user support.

I have dante accepting virtual users on Debian using pam_pwdfile module this way:

```

cat /etc/pam.d/danted                              

#%PAM-1.0                     

auth    required   pam_pwdfile.so pwdfile=/etc/socks/passwd                    

account required   pam_permit.so

```

And passwords were generated by htpasswd + openssl:

```

htpasswd -pb /etc/danted/passwd *login* $(openssl passwd -1 -noverify *password*)

```

Currently, there is no pam_pwdfile module in Gentoo, so can anybody suggest actual way to get virtual user support for Dante?

----------

## cz0

Any ideas?

----------

## Hu

I refrained from responding so that your thread would not be considered answered.  Now that you have answered it, I will join in.  A Google search for pam pwdfile gentoo leads to https://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-auth/libpam-pwdfile, which looks like it might provide what you want.  Beware that the upstream project appears to be abandoned, so it may not work properly, if it works at all.

----------

## cz0

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I refrained from responding so that your thread would not be considered answered.  Now that you have answered it, I will join in.  A Google search for pam pwdfile gentoo leads to https://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-auth/libpam-pwdfile, which looks like it might provide what you want.  Beware that the upstream project appears to be abandoned, so it may not work properly, if it works at all.

 

I found it all most instantly, not in the overlay, but in git, but this module was last committed 6 years ago. I don't think relaying on something that is 6 years sine abandoned is a good idea, even I'm will be able to compile it against modern system.

That's why I'm asking about actual way of getting virtual user support via pam.

pam_pwdfile seems to be a dead end. Any ideas about enabling berkdb in pam?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

What debian uses is the code from 6 years ago. So you might just give it a try.

https://github.com/tiwe-de/libpam-pwdfile/tree/debian

----------

